# Orton Water, Peterborough



## Deleted member 48528 (Aug 17, 2017)

We will soon beheading down to Dover, taking a few days to drizzle down from Scotland. Want to visit Flag Fen near Peterborough, is the POI at Orton Water OK to overnight, does any one know? TIA?

Lesley and Roverdave


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm on my way there now will let you know
On me way home been upto John o groats via Druridge bay meet


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 17, 2017)

No overnight restrictions there you may encounter problems if you have a big van as only car size spaces
 nice walks too along river Nene park and a steam railway  looks quiet place to overnight will post tomorrow if different 
:dog:


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Aug 17, 2017)

Our van is 7.5 metres long.

Lesley


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 17, 2017)

I suppose you could park sideways
Whatever you do don't use the wanford a47 one I stopped there 1st much more room no views lorries
And blatant gay dogging so moved on


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 17, 2017)

Just spoke to an official ranger who said park in the coach bay's but I didn't tell you that wink wink


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 17, 2017)

The ourton  nene steam railway 
 station carpark joins the main carpark looks ok


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks very much for that, had noted the Wansford one as plan B, but will give it a miss LOL. Thanks for the pics, we'll only be there overnight, so hopefully will be OK. We used to live near Peterborough, it's nice on the river.

Cheers 
Lesley


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 17, 2017)

Roverdave said:


> We will soon beheading down to Dover,
> 
> Lesley and Roverdave



I'll stay to the west then. I really don't want to be headless.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Aug 17, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I'll stay to the west then. I really don't want to be headless.



Just legless :cheers:

Lesley


----------



## 100 T280 (Aug 20, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> I suppose you could park sideways
> Whatever you do don't use the wanford a47 one I stopped there 1st much more room no views lorries
> And blatant gay dogging so moved on



There is a problem here, it's a safe enough and convenient stopover though. Park towards the entrance away from the dead-end of the piece of old A47, keep your doors shut, I've had someone poke their head inside before.


----------

